# conformity in school



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey. I have to do this sociology group project garbage and our topic is conformity. Im covering authority conformity in schools. What are some examples of this? I know that some schools have school uniforms, what are the punishements and things that can create a negative effect on students?


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

You could talk about how the public school system's true goal is indoctrination rather than education. Kids are taught how to behave. In my experiences, we had to take certain classes, fed certain knowledge. History, for example, is either ignored, or flat out changed in certain cases. Plus, with No Child Left Behind, teachers started teaching for the standardized tests--they had to start teaching what the government said they should be teaching in order for their school to continue getting funded publicly.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

mjhea0 said:


> You could talk about how the public school system's true goal is indoctrination rather than education. Kids are taught how to behave. In my experiences, we had to take certain classes, fed certain knowledge. History, for example, is either ignored, or flat out changed in certain cases. Plus, with No Child Left Behind, teachers started teaching for the standardized tests--they had to start teaching what the government said they should be teaching in order for their school to continue getting funded publicly.


 You sure are right about the history thing. Im now learning in my college class that American history wasnt as perfect as everyone likes to see. Noone even wanted the constitution and we stole the country from indians. Its like everything i learned in highschool was wrong.


----------

